# fyi -transit supporters or not



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hey there heres a launch of a transit video local 113 has put out.i know theres union friendly people out here and not .
anyways this is about my line of work so thought some of u may enjoy it 
cheers 
tom


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*new ttc articulated bus , sneak peak*

hers a peak at one of the first buses the ttc is ordering for the city ,
they are a nova bus and it will be articulated , so basically 3 buses in 1
this ought to be fun to get up on the hoist ....
have a look .........


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Those buses, durin' mornin' rush hour...on 85 sheppard. Heavenly!!!

lol


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*buses*

yes thats the idea ..........lol
the buses will be for the main routes ,ie sheppard 
there are 150 on order i think 75 forthe begining of the year and the rest to follow . they will be out of three major garages in the city .so not all garages are capable of lifting these buses .


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

tom g said:


> hers a peak at one of the first buses the ttc is ordering for the city ,
> they are a nova bus and it will be articulated , so basically 3 buses in 1
> this ought to be fun to get up on the hoist ....
> have a look .........


Well, the TTC buses always come by groups of 3's anyway, so this just makes it formal? LOL


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

solarz said:


> Well, the TTC buses always come by groups of 3's anyway, so this just makes it formal? LOL


LOL...yeah I always wonder how that ends up happening.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*retired bus......*

heres a pic of a ttc bus #2280 on its way to ireland .......donated to a museum .this bus is over 35 years old and started right up after sitting in a back yard for some time .ok i did use a little ether but she was a champ started up and loaded on the flat bed driven on to boot ..
#2290 is on its way as well ......no pics of that one .lol


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Ireland? Wow! Is it of Irish manufacture, or just an addition to that museum's collection?

This is the interesting part that the public rarely finds out about. Thank you for sharing these gems with us here.


Al.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

tom g said:


> heres a pic of a ttc bus #2280 on its way to ireland .......donated to a museum .this bus is over 35 years old and started right up after sitting in a back yard for some time .ok i did use a little ether but she was a champ started up and loaded on the flat bed driven on to boot ..
> #2290 is on its way as well ......no pics of that one .lol


lol those are the "extra buses" that they usually add to the major routes to increase rush hour bus numbers is my understanding...

why don't we charge them? seems like list income, I hope we don't pay the shipping


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*buses*

yes most likely they are the spare buses they used to fill in routes . but my point i was makeing was that they are 35year old buses that still work .
and no i do not believe we are paying for shipping to irelend they were donated to a museum , they do have other buses for sale have no idea what they are asking or how they get rid of them , at one point u could purchase a street car for $1.00 but u had to get it transported and hauled so not worth it . there were a few places that made them in to restaurants .


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

tom g said:


> yes most likely they are the spare buses they used to fill in routes . but my point i was makeing was that they are 35year old buses that still work .


They built them to last back then. Nowadays, everything is purposely designed to become obsolete in a few years or even a few months down the road.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

tom g said:


> ..... at one point u could purchase a street car for $1.00 but u had to get it transported and hauled so not worth it . there were a few places that made them in to restaurants .


Would be neat if someone converted one into an aquarium showpiece 

Al.


----------

